
DSL Despite Python’s Resistance to Abuse: “Whitespace Is My Pepper Spray” - iamwil
http://blog.lacebark.io/2014/10/22/dsl-despite-pythons-resistance-to-abuse-whitespace-is-my-pepper-spray/
======
dozzie
Yeah, except this is not domain-specific language. It's smart Python API, not
a separate language.

